# How deep does the rabbit hole go?



## stewartw (Mar 28, 2021)

New member here so be gentle! ;-)

<img alt="IMG_1053.thumb.jpg.56535c853a27af8c22a52187d5c96075.jpg" data-fileid="55813" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_03/IMG_1053.thumb.jpg.56535c853a27af8c22a52187d5c96075.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">

When lockdown started this was a Sage Bambino plus and a cheap Krups grinder. More coffee at home and less money given to a certain well known coffee chain and we've reached this stage.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey that looks like a cracking set up!

Is that the Victoria? I bet you'll be making great coffee in no time.

EDIT - nice knives too!


----------



## stewartw (Mar 28, 2021)

_HH_ said:


> Hey that looks like a cracking set up!
> Is that the Victoria? I bet you'll be making great coffee in no time.
> EDIT - nice knives too!


Yes, Victoria, I had a whole period of decision paralysis over it!

In the end, combination of compact size and a 58mm portafilter won out. Loving it so far


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Lovely neat looking set up!

In response to your post title question.....'Deep....very very deep'!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't ask me how deep the rabbit hole is.. I can't see anymore as it's gone too dark.. 

White Niche and a Sage knockbox.. I've got both and really like them. Lovely looking machine as well, a nice compact setup. :classic_cool:


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was pretending the rabbit hole had an end..


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

stewartw said:


> New member here so be gentle! 😉
> 
> When lockdown started this was a Sage Bambino plus and a cheap Krups grinder. More coffee at home and less money given to a certain well known coffee chain and we've reached this stage.


 Start of lockdown here was a 16 year old Rancilio Silvia fed on tap water and 15 year old Rancilio Rocky. Most of the weekday coffees coming from independent coffee shops in Leeds. (Do I admit the occasional Greggs cappuccino?)

Now we have a Rancilio Silvia Pro fed from an Osmio Zero and a Niche grinder! So similar equipment upgrade. Still think we've probably spent less and had nicer coffee over the last year.


----------



## stewartw (Mar 28, 2021)

AdG said:


> Start of lockdown here was a 16 year old Rancilio Silva fed on tap water and 15 year old Rancilio Rocky. Most of the weekday coffees coming from independent coffee shops in Leeds. (Do I admit the occasional Greggs cappuccino?)
> Now we have a Rancilio Silvia Pro fed from an Osmio Zero and a Niche grinder! So similar equipment upgrade. Still think we've probably spent less and had nicer coffee over the last year.


My office building has a Starbucks , I'm sure I'm spending less on good quality beans than I did on takeaway coffees and I'd far prefer my money goes to a local business with a couple of employees (that's before we even start on how much better the coffee is)!


----------

